# المسيحية و الوثنية 2- المسيحية و ديانة مثرا



## اخرستوس انستي (22 فبراير 2008)

*المقاله الثانية في سلسلة مقالات المسيحية و الوثنية (16 مقاله)*
*المسيحية و ديانة مثرا*

*يقول المعترض*​ 


> قسطنطين وما أدراك ما قسطنطين ؟!​
> يقول موقع كنائس الله المسيحية في مقال ملئ بالحقائق أقطتف منه الآتي​
> ((*الحروب بين الموحدين/ الثالوثين *​
> ) طبعة 1.2 19980918-2004007009)
> ...


*الـــــــــــــــرد*​*اهنأك كثيرا صديقي على المجهود المبذول في التحاور حول تلك النقطة ...*
*و سأقوم بنعمة الروح القدس تفنيد كل ما جاء برسالتك*
*تحت عنوان رائع و جذاب قلت :*
*قسطنطين وما أدراك ما قسطنطين ؟! *
*تقول صديقي العزيز*​


> *يقول موقع كنائس الله المسيحية في مقال ملئ بالحقائق أقطتف منه الآتي*
> *مقال ملئ بالحقائق*​



*في بداية حوارنا عندما سألتني عن طائفتي ذكرت لك اني ارثوذكسي *
*وكنت على اسوأ الفروض اتوقع منك الاستشهاد بالكاثوليك او البروتستانت ....*
*اما ان تستشهد بموقع ادفنست سبتيين و شهود يهوه فهذا ما اندهشت له فعلا ...*
*و انهيت النقل من الموقع بقولك *​


> *لا تعليق ويمكنك الإستزادة من المصدر وأنا والحمد لله بقدر الإمكان لا آتي إلا بمصدر على الإنترنت إستبعادا للشك في أمانتي العلمية...هذا هو الرابط: *​


*وانا احييك و اشكرك على امانتك العلمية ...*
*ولكن صديقي اندهشت بشدة عندما تستشهد بموقع يؤمن أتباعة ان صلاة الجمعه لدى المسلمين تمهيد لتقديس يوم السبت اندهش اكثر عندما تستشهد بطائفة هي الاصل في الحروب الصليبية !!!!!*
*ولكن عجب العجاب ان يكون هذا الموقع يقول باحرف الواحد:*​


> *ليس هناك أي نصيحة إن مضمون هذا الواب صايت يبين أعمال من أجل أغراض تعليمية فقط و لا يشكل أي اتجاه ديني، قانوني، مالي أو لأغراض أخرى و لا يجب الاتكال عليه في ذلك*
> *ليس هناك ضمان CCG لا تضمن النوعية، الدقة أو الكمالية أي طلب، عقائد أو أفكار في واب صيتنا. هذه الأخبار موجودة بدون ضمان أي شرط من الشروط*
> *CCG غير مسؤول في أي مضمون الذي تجدونه غير موافق. *​


*فاذا كان الموقع يشهد لنفسة بأنه لا يضمن ايه شئ ولا يشكل اتجاه ديني ... فكيف وصفته بالمقال الملئ بالحقائق*
*لذا لن أضيع الوقت في الرد على المقال لفساد المصدر وبطلان الاصل .. ويمكنك أن تأخذ منه ايه نقطة تريدها وتناقشني فيها مع ذكر المرجع السليم ..*​*تقول :*


> *ديانة مثرا الديانة التي يعتقد أنها أدمجت في ديانة المسيح *
> *اقتباس:*
> *من هو مثرا ؟! *​*ـ ولد فى الخامس والعشرين من ديسمبر*
> *ـ ولد مثرا في كهف*
> ...


 



> *بالطبع كثير من الباحثين لاحظ التشابه الكبير بين مثرا الإله الفارسي الذي إنتشرت عبادته في وسط الرومان في القرن الأول والثاني والثالث ... ثم إختفى هذا الإله وظهر بإسم جديد مع تغيرات طفيفة ... لقد تغير إسمه إلى يسوع !! *​


*و اركز في قولك على ظهور المسيحية بتغيرات تقول عنها طفيفه !!!*
*لنرى :*
*أولا النقاط التي ذكرتها:*​*ـ 






			ولد فى الخامس والعشرين من ديسمبر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**ولا تنس صديقي ان الكتاب المقدس اشار الي ان ابعض المجوس من عبدة النار و الفلك كانوا ينتظرون ظهور نجم في الخامس و العشرين من ديسمبر كأشارة لمولد ملك عظيم فيمكن القول انهم بناء على ذلك افترضوا ان الههم المعبود مثرا لابد و ان يكون ولد في 25 ديسمبر*
*نفس القاعدة ... الوثنية من الدين وليس الدين من الوثنية*​*



ـ ولد مثرا في كهف

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *
*ولد المسيح في مزود بقر وهناك فارق بين المزود و الكهف ..*​*



ـ دفن وعاد للحياة بعد دفنه.

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *
*المسيح صلب و قام من الاموات بقدرته المطلقه لم يمت كموت مثرا*
*وهي مستمدة من ايمان الاولين بضرورة الخلاص بالموت قبل اعتناقهم الوثنية فتخيلوا فكرة موت الاله كما تخيلوا التوحيد*
*يقول ريتشارد ن فري في بحثه تراث فارس*​*اقتباس:*
*"... ومن المحتمل ان المثرانية الغربية اتت جذورها من عبادة الله كما تمارس في بلاد ما بين النهرين والاناضول *
*- Richard N. Frye, The Heritage of Persia -- *​*



ـ صعد إلى السماء أمام تلاميذه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**- استكمالا .. صعد ليكون نجم في السماء و المسيح صعد ليجلس في ملكوته*​*



ـ هو المنقذ والمخلص

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *
*جميع الالهه منقذة و مخلصة *​*



ـ يرسمون صوره ووجهه محاطا بهالة الشمس لأنه كان مرتبطا بعبادة الشمس !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

 *
*قارن بنفسك بين الصور*​ 
*




*​ 
*



*

*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*ثانيا اختلافات تطلق عليها طفيفه :*
*القسم الاول ماهو موجود في دين مثرا وغير موجود في دين المسيحية*
*- مثرا قتل الثور*
*- يؤمن مثرا ان عين اهورا لها السيادة فوق الارض وهي قائدة النضال العظيم بين الخير و الشر*​ 
*- مثرا هو الله الذي ولد من صخرة لاجل خلاص العالم بقيادة ابولو الذي وسط بينهم غراب ..... وقبل ان تقول الاب و الابن و الروح القدس دعني اكمل لك .... اثناء النضال حيوانات اخرى انضمت -- الكلب ، والعقرب والأفعى ليساعدوا الغراب في مهمته*
*- الى حد كبير أهم رمز في العبادة الميثرانية يظهر في عمل من أعمال قتل الثور ، برفقة كلب ، ثعبان ، الغراب ، والعقرب ؛ المشهد يصور احداث تجري داخل كهف مثل المولود فيه ميثرا نفسه . هذه الايقونه كانت موجودة في اهم مكان في كل معابدهم ، *
*هذا عدا التعاليم التي لا تمت للمسيحية بصله ولا يوجد بها ادنى تشابة !!!*
*بل اتدري اين هي موجودة ؟؟؟*​*القسم الثاني ما هو موجود في مثرا وموجود في ديانات اخرى*
*بالله عليك فيما يلي بعض عبادات زردشت الذي بشر بمثرا ... اين التشابه ومع من ...*
*- قال زرادشت..*
*"أيها االقوم إنني رسول الاله إليكم …بعثت اليكم في اخر الزمان …لاجل ما ان يختتم بي هذه الحياة الدنيا فجئت إليكم بالحق و الهدايا منقيا ديانتكم مما اصابها من شوائب اعلنكم بقرب انهاية و الحساب*
*- طلب زرادشت ملاكه ان يعرفة اسماء الاله مثرا فجاءة الرد :*
*المنعم - "المتمكن " - "الكامل" - "القدس" - "الشريف"،- "الحكمة "، - "الحكيم"،- "الخبرة"،- هو "الخبير"،-"الغني"،- "المغني"،- "السيد"،-"المنعم"،- "الطيب"،-"القهار"،-"محق الحق"،- "البصير"،-"الشافي"،- "الخلاق- هو"مزدا" أو العليم بكل شيء*
*- ثم أخذ الرسول بيد زرادشت وعرج به إلى السماء حيث مَثُل في حضرة مثرا والكائنات الروحانية الاخرى ؛ وهناك تلقَّى من اهورا الرسالة التي وجب عليه إبلاغها لقومه ولجميع بني البشر"*
*- هل تعلم دعا زرادشت اتباعه إلى 5 صلوات في اليوم، تؤدى عند الفجر والظهيرة والعصر والمغرب ومنتصف الليل*​*- لا يستطيع الزردشتي الصلاه الا بالطهارة التي تتضمن غسل الوجه واليدين والقدمين*
*الا تشبه على ما سبق ؟انه هو هو الاسلام *​*صديقي ... اتحدث عن القاعدة مرة أخرى .. التشابه لا يعني وثنية الدين .. الا توافقني الان ؟؟؟؟*
*واسمح لي صديقي ان اسألك ... ما موقف المجوس و الفرس في الاسلام ؟؟؟ ان بحثت ستصدم بحقيقة .. لها وقتها في الحوار*
*وبعنوان كالقنبله تقول :*​*



القنبلة العظمى التي يحاولون أن يخفوها عنا أن قسطنطين كان يعبد مثرا ...!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

**من هم هؤلاء المدلسين الذين يخفون هذه الحقيقه ؟؟؟ *​*صديقي ... بواسطة الانترنت او كتب التاريخ المسيحي اتحداك ان تاتي لي بمرجع مسيحي يحكي حياة قسطنطين دون ذكر انه يعبد مثرا !!!!!!!*
*ان الاخرين و المعترضين فقط هم من يجدوا ان في تصوير ان هناك من يخفي دين قسطنطين هو تحقيق لاغراضهم في محالوتهم الواهية لاثبات ان قسطنطين سرب دين مثرا للمسيحية*

*وهذا في حد ذاته غير منطقي لاسباب عديده قبل ذكرها انقل لك تاريخ ايمان قسطنطين بالمسيحية كما اتي في احد المواقع المسيحية :*​


> *في العام 306 م. أعلن الجيش الروماني المرابط في الجزر البريطانية قسطنطين إمبراطوراً. وقد امتدت سلطته أيضاً إلى بلد غاليا(فرنسا الحالية). لكن الأقسام الأخرى من الإمبراطورية الرومانية فإنها كانت خاضعة لمكسنتيوس الذي كان يرغب في السيطرة على سائر أنحاء الإمبراطورية ولذلك فإنه حاول القضاء على قسطنطين. وقد ناصب الإمبراطور مكسنتيوس قسطنطين العداء وأمر بإنزال التماثيل أو الأنصاب التي كانت تمثل قسطنطين والتي كانت موجودة في أماكن عديدة في ايطاليا. فما كان من قسطنطين إلا أن قرر مهاجمة خصمه بأسرع ما يكون ولذلك فإنه قدم على رأس جيش من بريطانيا إلى ايطاليا واستعد لملاقاة مكسنتيوس بالقرب من مدينة رومية. وتلاقت الجيوش المتخاصمة في مكان يبعد نحو16 كم شمال العاصمة الرومانية. وكان نهر التيبر والجسر المبني عليه يفصلان جيوش مكسنتيوس عن رومية. وكان جيش مكسنتيوس اكبر من جيش قسطنطين بنحو ثلاثة أضعاف وكان يحتوي على زهرة الجحافل الرومانية.*
> *وجد قسطنطين نفسه في مأزق حرج للغاية إذ أنه لم يكن يعلم كيف يتغلب بجيوشه الصغيرة على جيوش خصمه الكبيرة. شعر قسطنطين بحاجة إلى معونة إلهية وقد كان من عابدي مثرا وهو آلهة وثنية كانت تعبد في بلاد الفرس وكان والد قسطنطين أيضاً من عابديه. وكانت عبادة مثرا منتشرة في الجيش الروماني إذ أنهم كانوا يعتقدون أنه كان قادراً على إعطاء النصر لجميع الذين كانوا يتعبدون له نظراً لقوته الكبيرة.*
> *يقال أنه في لليلة التي سبقت المعركة بين قسطنطين مكسنتيوس رأى قسطنطين عند غروب الشمس صليباً في الأفق وكان الصليب يحمل هذه الكلمات بشكل منير: بهذه العلامة تنتصر! وفي اليوم التالي التقى الجيشان في معركة حامية الوطيس وكان ذلك في الثامن والعشرين من تشرين الأول – أكتوبر في السنة 312 م. ومع صمود جيوش مكسنتيوس بشكل قوي إلا أنها لم تقدر الوقوف في وجه قسطنطين وجنوده المندفعين وهكذا انكسرت جيوش مكسنتيوس وغرق هذا الأخير وهو يحاول الهرب على جسر نهر التيبر.*
> *قرار ميلانو بمنح المساواة بين الديانات في الإمبراطورية الرومانية:*
> ...


 
*يقول المعترض*​


> الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ​أبدأ في الرد على مشاركاتك تباعا بعون الله
> بخصوص موقع كنائس الله المسيحية فهم سبتين وليسوا شهود يهوة فلا تخلط الأوراق وأنا لم أستدل بما هو خلافي بينكم فأقول لك هم يقدسون السبت مثلا ... بل إستدللت بهم في رواية حقائق تاريخية فقط عن قسطنطين وتأييده للثالوثيين المشركين على الموحدين ولا يجب أن أخذ كلام الثالوثيين -أنتم- وحده وأترك رواية الطرف الآخر ....أليس كذلك ؟!
> وأظن أن روابة الموقع عبارة عن حقائق تاريخية ربما إسلوبها لم يعجبك لكن فعلا لا كلا ماذكر هو حقائق لا تقبل النقاش !!​أما عن كون الحروب الصليبية أقامها السبتيين وشهود يهوة فهذا أغرب ما سمعت به مطلقا !!!!!
> ثانيا:
> ...


*الـــــــرد*

بخصوص موقع كنائس الله المسيحية فهم سبتين وليسوا شهود يهوة فلا تخلط الأوراق وأنا لم أستدل بما هو خلافي بينكم فأقول لك هم يقدسون السبت مثلا ... بل إستدللت بهم في رواية حقائق تاريخية فقط عن قسطنطين وتأييده للثالوثيين المشركين على الموحدين ولا يجب أن أخذ كلام الثالوثيين -أنتم- وحده وأترك رواية الطرف الآخر ....أليس كذلك ؟!
وأظن أن روابة الموقع عبارة عن حقائق تاريخية ربما إسلوبها لم يعجبك لكن فعلا لا كلا ماذكر هو حقائق لا تقبل النقاش !! 
لا صديقي العزيز انهم سبتيين شهود يهوة ويكفي انهم في نفس الموقع يتحدثون عن مجئ المسيح عام 1817 في قصر لورد انجليزي وعندما لم يجد فائدة من البشر صعد مرة اخرى !!!!!
اما عن رواية الموقع فربما يكون هناك حقائق تاريخية .. وفعلا لم يعجبني اسلوبهم .. اتدري لماذا ..
لان كما يقال *للحقيقة وجوه كثيرة* 
انظر معي
فالحقيقه التاريخية أن يوسابيوس النيقوميدي و ثيؤجنيوس النيقي، قاموا بتوقيع قانون الايمان المسيحي ... والوجة الاخر المدلس للحقيقة و المذكور في الموقع هو انهم كانوا تحت التهديد .. فما الدليل على ذلك وهو موقع غير مؤرخ ؟؟؟ وهي مجرد مقاله وليست قصة تاريخية تحكي حكايه شعب ؟؟؟؟
يقول الموقع :​اقتباس:
في عام 328 م فهم قسطنطين أن الأثنسيوسيين لم يكونوا الطائفة الأغلبية 
فهل لي ان اسأل ما المخطوطة التي علموا منها أن قسطنطين (فهم) كذا و كذا !!!!!!!!​يقولون :
اقتباس:
لم يعمد قنسطنطين مسيحي على عقيدة أثناسيوس أبدا و في الحقيقة هو لم يصبح مسيحي إلا في نهاية حياته، و قد عمد على عقيدة الله ذو الاقنوم الواحد على يد يوسابيوس النيقوميدي، قريب يوليان، الذي اتخذ مرتبة عالية عنده في سنة 329 م. لم يكن هناك كاثوليكية رومانية أو الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الرومانية في تلك الأيام، كل واحد كان كاثوليكي بمعنى عالمي الذي يدل على الكنيسة. كان الموحدين (المؤمنين بعقيدة الله ذو الاقنوم الواحد) هم الحزب القديم صاحب العقائد الأصلية للكنيسة الرسولية و أن هذا الواقع لا ينسى أبدا. إن آباء ما قبل نيقية (ANF) كانوا كلهم موحدين (مؤمنين بعقيدة الله ذو الاقنوم الواحد) منذ قرون (انظر مقالة اللاهوت المبكر للاهوت الله ( 127). كان الثنائيون (المؤمنين بالله ذو الاقنومين) قسم جديدة الذي كان له عقيدة جديدة و متطورة متركزة على اللاهوت الوثني لثلاثية الله، التي أتت من عبادة أتيس في روما و أدونيس بين الإغريق. إن الثلاثيين و الثلاثية ((المؤمنين بعقيدة الله مثلث الاقانيم) بصفة عامة لم توجد حتى 381. كان قسطنطين الثانى و قسطانطنيوس أيضا موحدين المسمون "آريوسيين" أو "أوسابيين" من طرف هذه الفئة من الثلاثيين. يطلق على تلك الجماعات من طرف الأثناسيوسيين كالآريوسيين و يرفض يوسابيوس ذلك. يبدوا أن ذلك كان فخ الأثناسياوسيين لتقديم اسم أريوس على هذا القسم الذى التي تكلم عنه، من أجل عدم إعطاء القدرة الكاملة و الأهمية لهذه الطائفة، التي كانت أقدم و أكبر من الأثناسيوسيين. 
وقد غيرت لك الوان الكلمات في السرد التي تبين ان السرد التاريخي مبني على فكر الكاتب و ليس على الوقائع فالون الأحمر هو الحقيقه التاريخية و الباقي تحليل الكاتب
جمع الكلمات الحمراء تجد السرد التاريخي
وايضا ببعض المغالطات
*فالحقيقة انه حتى عام 381 لم تكن هناك كتابات غير الكتاب المقدس تشرح عقيدة الله مثلث الاقانيم ..*​*ارأيت التدليس و مزج الحقائق بالرأي الخاص ليخرج مزيج على هوى الكاتب !!*
اقتباس:



> أما عن كون الحروب الصليبية أقامها السبتيين وشهود يهوة فهذا أغرب ما سمعت به مطلقا !!!!!


​وهذا ايضا كان غريب بالنسبة لي الا انه مكتوب في الموقع محل استشهادك



> التشابه بين مثرا ويسوع كبير جدا وحاولت أنت الرد فكان ردك ضعيف جدا !!


اقتباس:
ولا تنس صديقي ان الكتاب المقدس اشار الي ان ابعض المجوس من عبدة النار و الفلك كانوا ينتظرون ظهور نجم في الخامس و العشرين من ديسمبر كأشارة لمولد ملك عظيم فيمكن القول انهم بناء على ذلك افترضوا ان الههم المعبود مثرا لابد و ان يكون ولد في 25 ديسمبر ​مع إفتراض صحة حادثة المجوس .... طبعا كلامك هذا خاطئ بالطبع لأن مثرا قبل يسوع وليس العكس والحادثة المذكورة بالأناجيل أنه ظهر نجم في السماء للمجوس ينبئهم بمولد المسيح 
متى إصحاح الثاني
(( 1 ولما ولد يسوع في بيت لحم اليهودية في ايام هيرودس الملك اذا مجوس من المشرق قد جاءوا الى اورشليم 2 قائلين: «اين هو المولود ملك اليهود؟ فاننا رأينا نجمه في المشرق واتينا لنسجد له»........ 7 حينئذ دعا هيرودس المجوس سرّا وتحقق منهم زمان النجم الذي ظهر ثم ارسلهم الى بيت لحم وقال اذهبوا وافحصوا بالتدقيق عن الصبي.ومتى وجدتموه فاخبروني لكي آتي انا ايضا واسجد له فلما سمعوا من الملك ذهبوا واذا النجم الذي رأوه في المشرق يتقدمهم حتى جاء ووقف فوق حيث كان الصبي​إذن
1- إذن يتضح فساد ما ادعيته إذ أن رؤية النجم حادثة في أوان ولادة يسوع تماما وعقيدة عباد مثرا قبلكم بكثير !!
-تقول :​اقتباس:
ولا تنس صديقي ان الكتاب المقدس اشار الي ان ابعض المجوس من عبدة النار و الفلك كانوا ينتظرون ظهور نجم في الخامس و العشرين من ديسمبر كأشارة لمولد ملك عظيم فيمكن القول انهم بناء على ذلك افترضوا ان الههم المعبود مثرا لابد و ان يكون ولد في 25 ديسمبر ​متى 2 : 1 اذا مجوس من المشرق قد جاءوا الى اورشليم 2 قائلين: «اين هو المولود ملك اليهود؟
3- طبعا كما أسلفنا مثرا قبل يسوع وليس العكس !! 
صديقي الفاضل ..
المجوس مكتوب في كتبهم بموعد مولد ملك في نحو 25 ديسمبر لعلاقة خاصة بحركة النجوم و الشمس تكرر كل عام ورد شرحها سابقا
ولكن أي عام ؟؟؟ لا يعلمون
عند نشاة ديانة مثرا اخذوا هذا التاريخ لذكرة في كتب المجوس ولفقوة لمثرا
*واثق انك لا تعتقد أن مثرا ولد فعلا !!!!!*​ 



> حاولت سيادتك أن تأتي ببعض الإختلافات وطبعا تكون هناك إختلافات فهناك خلاف بين الفرق المسيحية ذاتها كبير جدا وهناك خلاف بين فكر المسيح وفكر بولس وفكر بولس يختلف عن فكر الآباء الأولين وفكر الآباء الأولين يختلف عن فكر المسيحيين المعاصرين فالدين المسيحي تطور كثيرا حتى أتى بصورته الحالية فما بالك بدينني يدمجا بالتأكيد كان دينا خلاف دين المسيح وخلاف دين مثرا فهو دمج بين الدينين فيه من هذا وفيه من هذا !!


ببساطة شديدة و دون الخوض في تفاصيل ..
لا خلاف بين فكر المسيح و فكر بولس
لا خلاف بين الاباء الاولين و بولس
لا خلاف بين السابقين و المسيحيين المعاصرين
اين مرجعك لدمج المسيحية بمثرا ؟؟؟!!! 
عجبا ...
عندما تجد تشابة تهللون و تقولوا هذا من ذاك
وعن الاختلاف يكون ردكم جاهز .. طبيعي لانهم امتزجوا
ما ابحث عنه قاعدة ثابته نتحرك بها
*وجود تشابهات يعني وثنية ؟*
*وجود تشابهات لا يعني وثنية؟*
*الخلافات دليل براءة من الوثنية ؟*
*الخلافات طبيعية لاثبات الوثنية ؟*
ترى
اربع نقاط يتناقض كل اثنين فيهم ...
وسيادتك تطبق كل التناقضات في كلامك لتثبت انها وثنية
*ما حاولت الوصول اليه اولا هو قاعدة نتحدث من خلالها*
ولانك ادركت مقصدي منذ البداية *هربت بسرعة البرق* ودخلت في عشرات الموضوعات
هل لي ان تخبرني و تخبر قرائنا ومتابعينا ما هي القاعدة التي نتكلم بها ؟؟؟؟؟
وبالقياس :
*يوجد تشابهات بين الاسلام و الجاهلية .... الاسلام من الجاهلية*
*يوجد تشابهات بين الاسلام و الجاهلية .... ليس دليلا على جاهلية الاسلام*
*يوجد خلافات بين الاسلام و الجاهلية ... ارايت الاسلام ليس من الجاهلية*
*يوجد خلافات بين الاسلام و الجاهلية ... طبيعي لتغير البشر و الفكر فالدين مأخوذ من الجاهلية*
تناقضات لا تدخل العقل
وانا لا اناقش هنا الاسلام ولكني اوضح مبدأ القياس الفاسد الذي تتحدث به
هل لي ان اسألك مرة اخرى
*اريد قاعده ثابته تتحدث بها*​تقول :


> أما عرضك للتشابهات ففيه أستشف أنك تريد أن توصلنا أنه........​
> بالصدفة الإلهين الإثنين ماتا مصلوبين فداء عن المؤمنين بهما ؟!
> وبالصدفة أن الإلهين الإثنين صعدا إلى السماء بعد الصلب ؟!!
> وبالصدفة الإلهين الإثنين كلاهما لهما إثني عشر حواريا ؟!
> ...


 
صديقي انا هنا لست لادافع عن مثرا .. ولكن لاتحدث عن المسيح ..
مثرا وهمي اما المسيح حقيقي ..
ومهما اختلف و تباين الرأي بين المسلمين و المسيحيين في ماهية المسيح الا انهم اتفقوا على احداث و محاور هامة في حياتة ..
*فالاسلام شهد بالتالي* :
توجد واقعة صلب ... بغض النظر عن تحديدة لمن المصلوب ولكن هناك واقعة الصلب
المسيح رفع الي السماء ....
للمسيح 12 حواري
المسيح ولد في مكان منعزل ...
*حقائق حدثت رغم الاختلافات بيننا تم اثباتها ..*
النتيجة ..
الاسلام شهد بما حدث للمسيح
ولا يعنيني مثرا في شئ
الا يعني هذا انها صدفه ؟؟؟
ورغم انني لم اتحدث عن الصدفه .. بل هو تعبيرك انت بل ما حاولت توضيحة كان حتمية الخلاص تاتي بهذا السيناريو التي تقول انت عنه كوبي وبايست​


> الدين المسيحي بإختصار هو ميلاد الإله ثم صلبه فداء عن البشر وقيامته وصعوده للسماء ....!!!
> كوبي وبيست من ديانة مثرا تماما !! ​





> وأكرر القنبلة فديانة الوثني قسطنطين ... أنه كان عابدا لمثرا الإله الذي ولد يوم 25 ديسمبر وكان له إثنى عشر تلميذا وصلب ومات ثم قام من الأموات وصعد للسماء !!


احترس من قنبلتك صديقي ... فقد تنفجر في وجه حاملها ..
اتدري السيناريو الذي تحاول تلفيقة ..
قسطنطين وثني
قسطنطين يعبد مثرا
بالصدفه وجد ان للمسيح 12 حواري (حقيقه بالقرأن)
وبالصدفه وجد انه تمت احداث للصلب في حياته (حقيقه بالقرأن)
وبالصدفه عرف انه صعد للسماء و بتعبير المسلمين رفع (حقيقه بالقرأن)
ففصل من هذه الصدف دينا جديدا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
من يستخف الأن بعقل من ؟



> سبب تحريف دين المسيح الرئيسي بالإضافة للإضطهادات وقتل المؤمنين بالمسيح عبد الله ورسوله وظهور البدع الثالوثية وغيرها هو أن المؤمنين لم يحكموا أنفسهم ويكون قراراتهم من أنفسهم أبدا فتغليب شخص وثني لبدعة هرطوقية كتأليه المسيح وجعلها عقيدة عامة للدولة بجوار الديانات الوثنية لأنها أصبحت وثنية مثلهم والقضاء على المؤمنين الحقيقين في كل مكان ... هذا هو السبب !


 
ونعود للا منطق
يقول صديقي ... استحمل المؤمنين للقتل و العذاب و لم يتزحزحوا عن ايمانهم على يد دقلديانوس الوثني ..
ضحوا بحياتهم و اموالهم في سبيل عقيدتهم
ثم عندما اتى قسطنطين الوثني اجبرهم على عبادة وثنية مثل اقرانهم
*كيف و لماذا ومتى .... لا يهم*
هذا ما حدث 
اديني عقلك !!!!!!​

*انتهي الرد و اثبتنا بالدليل القاطع و البرهان انه لا علاقة لديانة مثرا بالمسيحية ..*​ 
*المقالة القادمة بعنوان : هل وثن قسطنطين المسيحية*​


----------



## Fadie (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المسيحية و الوثنية 2- المسيحية و ديانة مثرا*

*مُتابع للسلسلة...*


----------



## صوت الرب (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: المسيحية و الوثنية 2- المسيحية و ديانة مثرا*

*متابع أيضا للسلسلة الرائعة*


----------



## جودفرى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين​أرى أن كاتب المقال أو من اقتبس عنه ليس له أى دراية كافية بالاديان السرية فى الامبراطورية الرومانية وتعتبر المثرية احدى هذه الديانات السرية . 
ويدعى الملحدين فى كتبهم ومواقعهم أن المسيحية ما هى الا اقتباس من الديانة المثرية ولكن الابحاث الحديثة فى الاركيولوجى أثبتت خطأ هذا الادعاء 
فالديانة المرية الرومانية ليس لها علاقة مع التدين الفارسى ولم يأخذ التدين الامول من الاخير الا الاسم فقط ( اسم مثرا ) ولكن الديانة المثرية الرومانية لم تظهر الا فى نهاية القرن الاول الميلادى فى وقت كانت فيه كل كتب العهد الجديد قد كتبت  , وهذا مؤيد من الابحاث الاركيولوجية التى قام بها العلماء فى مدينة بومبى التى طمرها بركان فيزوفيوس فى العام  79 م.  فلم يجد العلماء مثرا من ضمن التماثيل التى فى المدينة مما يدل على أن هذه العبادة لم تكن قد انتشرت فى ذلك الوقت 79  م.   والعقيدة الرئيسية فى هذه الديانة هى تصوير الاله مثرا وهو يذبح الثور الكونى , والاله مثرا لم يولد من عذراء كما يدعى المالحدين بل انه ولد من صخرة (جنتريكس) وفى وقت لم يكن العالم المادى قد خلق ​وللموضوع بقية​


----------

